# X.Org performance issue



## Xe_Xenon_Xe (May 7, 2013)

Well, X11 works on my laptop now. The only problem is that everything that uses graphics (games mainly) runs extremely slowly. It takes 15 minutes just to load the X window system, itself. I suspect it's probably an issue with the driver, but I am at a loss to explain why this is occurring. I've been using FreeBSD for years and I never had this problem before. Does anyone have any suggestions for me?


----------



## throAU (May 7, 2013)

Questions:
Which laptop?
What hardware spec?
Which driver?
Any errors?


Suggestions:
Check logs.


----------



## Xe_Xenon_Xe (May 7, 2013)

Here are the specs on my laptop: http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/ca/en/sm/WF06a/321957-321957-64295-3955548-3955548-5086782.html?dnr=1.


----------



## Xe_Xenon_Xe (May 7, 2013)

The log doesn't show anything unusual that I could see. There were no errors.


----------



## SirDice (May 7, 2013)

Though it may not produce errors we'd still like to see it so we can figure out what driver it's using.


----------



## Xe_Xenon_Xe (May 7, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Though it may not produce errors we'd still like to see it so we can figure out what driver it's using.


Alright. I'm using a different machine to post on this forum, so I'll go copy the log onto a flash drive and transfer it over. I'll have the log for you guys in just a moment.


----------



## Xe_Xenon_Xe (May 7, 2013)

The log was far too long for me to just quote and post, so I zipped it and attached it. Looking at the log now, there's a few things that just don't add up. 


```
(II) VESA(0): VESA BIOS detected
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 32704 kB
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM: Intel(R)Ironlake Mobile Graphics Chipset Accelerated VGA BIOS
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: Intel Corporation
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: Intel(R)Ironlake Mobile Graphics Controller
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: Hardware Version 0.0
```

What is this? This is not my video card. Notice that VESA is the biggest reason why my log is so long. I bet that whatever the problem is, VESA probably has something to do with it.


----------



## Xe_Xenon_Xe (May 7, 2013)

http://pastebin.com/4XJAtMXg
Sorry, there's the log on Pastebin.


----------



## wblock@ (May 7, 2013)

Enable KMS to use the Intel video driver.  See http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?p=206841#post206841.


----------



## Xe_Xenon_Xe (May 8, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Enable KMS to use the Intel video driver.  See http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?p=206841#post206841.



I already had x11 installed, so I followed the instructions for that case. I'm not sure if a kernel recompile is necessary, but I'm doing it anyway because I can't think of any reason not to. I tried to reinstall x11, but it failed to compile. It always fails to compile on my machine, so I installed the package and followed the instructions for if x11 was already installed. Once the kernel is finished rebuilding, I'll reboot and see what happens.


----------



## wblock@ (May 8, 2013)

We can't see what fails to compile.  It might be significant.


----------



## Xe_Xenon_Xe (May 8, 2013)

Hmm, strange. I just tried to compile Xorg again and it worked without any problem. It didn't work the any other time I tried it on this machine. Maybe that's a good sign.


----------



## Xe_Xenon_Xe (May 8, 2013)

Yes! It works! Thank you very much, @wblock.


----------

